# magic on ebay??????



## edsikes (Apr 20, 2015)

selling magic on ebay now apparently????

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMALGAMITE-982-PROCESS-2-pounds-SCRAP-GOLD-RECOVERY-PLATINUM-FLUX-/390990164675?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b08d472c3


has any body seen this magic invention!!! or used it... sounds like more get rich quick schemes...


----------



## Palladium (Apr 20, 2015)

Stove vent is fine ! :arrow: :arrow: :shock: 
:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 20, 2015)

Bismuth has the same exact melting point. But since its all on magic....Bismuth is the Amalgam version of DC's Tin and Marvel's Toad.http://www.comicvine.com/bismuth/4005-58857/

This guy says plastic and copper and other junk floats right on top, but it can smoke. Indoor safe. LOL


----------



## edsikes (Apr 20, 2015)

seriously though i mean magic money!!!! its amazing! 

flies right out of the wannabe refiners pocket and right into this guys... 

cant imagine how many folks will actually try this before they realize they have been had...


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 20, 2015)

Despite it's name I do not think this is acting as a true Amalgam.
I have been looking at low melting point alloy's instead of the sulfuric cell for the awkward gold plated items.
But based on Gallium.
As an Amalgam is basically very small particles of a higher melting point metal suspended in a low melting point metal,where only the surface layer of the particles dissolve .
I had thought it would be better to form a full alloy instead where the low melting point metal could take off the surface layer of plating and leave the bulk of the item intact.
Much like Gold is very soluble in Aluminum but not as soluble in lead.
With the right low melting alloy it might be quite selective in stripping.
May be some one who has the facility could Analise some "AMALGAMITE" and let us know it's composition.
It might work out cheaper if we can make it our self's and easier than a stripping cell, but we will not know that until we run comparative test's


----------



## edsikes (Apr 20, 2015)

the question is who is willing to fork out eighty dollars to find out what it is made of?i mean seriously it wouldnt be much harder than using a well calibrated XRF machine to get an idea of the contents but until it has been purchased, broken down, tested and verified. then you wont know whether it is a viable source. and honestly it just sounds like a money making scheme. snake oil salesman at their finest. hell im going through seeing people selling "aqua regia refining kits, including precipitant... all they are doing is buying 40 bucks worth of chemicals, a few sheets of sticky labels and some plastic bottles or bags and making a killing on it i can get 50 lbs of "prilled urea" from my old company for free... which i have thought about doing by the way, and then selling them in 1 and 2 lb bags for 10 bucks a 2 lb bag... its insane i can get sodium nitrate by the 50 lb bag as well from another place i worked, free.


----------



## edsikes (Apr 20, 2015)

edsikes said:


> the question is who is willing to fork out eighty dollars to find out what it is made of?i mean seriously it wouldnt be much harder than using a well calibrated XRF machine to get an idea of the contents but until it has been purchased, broken down, tested and verified. then you wont know whether it is a viable source. and honestly it just sounds like a money making scheme. snake oil salesman at their finest. hell im going through seeing people selling "aqua regia refining kits, including precipitant... all they are doing is buying 40 bucks worth of chemicals, a few sheets of sticky labels and some plastic bottles or bags and making a killing on it i can get 50 lbs of "prilled urea" from my old company for free... which i have thought about doing by the way, and then selling them in 1 and 2 lb bags for 10 bucks a 2 lb bag... its insane i can get sodium nitrate by the 50 lb bag as well from another place i worked, free.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aqua-regia-chemical-supply-kit-w-smelting-flux-kit-Gold-refining-supply-kit-/151643559300?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234ea91584

this guy is selling 1.25 lbs of chemical total for 24 bucks... you cant tell me he isnt making a killing


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 21, 2015)

edsikes said:


> the question is who is willing to fork out eighty dollars to find out what it is made of?i mean seriously it wouldnt be much harder than using a well calibrated XRF machine to get an idea of the contents but until it has been purchased, broken down, tested and verified. then you wont know whether it is a viable source. and honestly it just sounds like a money making scheme. snake oil salesman at their finest. hell im going through seeing people selling "aqua regia refining kits, including precipitant... all they are doing is buying 40 bucks worth of chemicals, a few sheets of sticky labels and some plastic bottles or bags and making a killing on it i can get 50 lbs of "prilled urea" from my old company for free... which i have thought about doing by the way, and then selling them in 1 and 2 lb bags for 10 bucks a 2 lb bag... its insane i can get sodium nitrate by the 50 lb bag as well from another place i worked, free.


 $80 is not a lot and I have seen smaller lot's sold.
I would have already tested if I had access to XRF but my analysis ability's are quite primitive.
The time is of more importance.I will need to set up a striping cell to run beside the "AMALGAMITE" so they could be used to process identical lots' of material.
Then one could get a good feeling of the reactions in context and compare them accurately.
I would be interested to see how much Au the Amalgamite could dissolve or absorb before becoming over saturated and need replacing.
The main problem is that I can not see a way of reusing the Amalgamite as of yet.May be a high temperature retort would work.
If we want to use a medicine analogy I would compare such thing's to expensive Branded Products rather than "snake oil " as they are proven methods just branded and over priced.


----------



## cnbarr (Apr 21, 2015)

Copied from his eBay ad 

" This material melts at approximately 520 degrees F, then acts like Mercury... It will collect the precious metals, which then can be extracted from the amalgamite using the preocess called cuppellation... This is using cupels and heat!"

Save the $80 and buy some bismuth, I guarantee that's all it is. It melts at 520 degrees and you have to cupel to get your gold, sounds like bismuth to me. There's only two elements that cupel well, lead and bismuth.


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 21, 2015)

cnbarr said:


> Copied from his eBay ad
> 
> " This material melts at approximately 520 degrees F, then acts like Mercury... It will collect the precious metals, which then can be extracted from the amalgamite using the preocess called cuppellation... This is using cupels and heat!"
> 
> Save the $80 and buy some bismuth, I guarantee that's all it is. It melts at 520 degrees and you have to cupel to get your gold, sounds like bismuth to me. There's only two elements that cupel well, lead and bismuth.



In other more detailed instruction they say you can drive off the amalgamite on a kitchen stove,if it was just bismuth would that not take a higher temperature than you could get on a stove to cupel?that is why I thought it might use a lower melting point metal like Gallium some where in the alloy.
I was hoping he had found a way to improve the performance by finding an optimal proportion.
It amazes me how diverse the quality's of alloy's can be with only slight adjustment of the content.
Though I must admit I can find lot's of places that say's it is "Award Wining" but can not find what award it won or where.


----------



## galenrog (Apr 21, 2015)

"Amagalmite" has been discussed on the board several times in the past. And yes, it is Bismuth.


----------



## edsikes (Apr 21, 2015)

ahhh ok that explains a lot... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BISMUTH-METAL-99-99-PURE-SOLD-IN-10LB-CHUNKS-130-00-/201333256074?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee065af8a


so essentially he is makin at least forty dollars a sale....


----------



## edsikes (Apr 21, 2015)

ok so i went and looked up amalgamite on the forum ( should have in the first place) and apparently these guys are attempting to copyright their process not the bismuth itself. but for 80 dollars i can buy a whole lot of muriatic and achieve the same results with all my ram fingers as if i cooked them with bismuth and created potentially noxious fumes from the resins. people are amazing what they will do for a buck...


----------

